# Perfet o passat perifràstic



## gvergara

Hola

Mentre redactava un missatge, _m'he adonat/ em vaig adonar_ confused que no sabia si estava emprant correctament el perfet. Vet aquí el missatge

_No comprenc per qué *has utilitzat* el pronom hi en lloc de en._

(Aquesta era una resposta a una altre resposta que la persona ha fet avui mateix) He preferit utilitzar el perfet perquè sabia que la persona ha escrit alló avui, però què passaria si no sabés quan la persona ha escrit/ va escriure confused alló ?

Aprofito aquest fil per preguntar-vos: Sempre, sempre, sempre es fa servir el perfet quan utilitzo expressions com ara _avui, aquesta setmana , aquest mes, _etc? La teoria diu que aquestes paraules estableixen una relació, un pont amb el present, però de vegades m'es difícil veure-la clarament, i és per això que, intiutivament, tinc la tendéncia a emprar el passat perifrástic. Per exemple, molt tard (a la nit) A parla amb un amic

A:_ Aquest matí t'*he trucat*, però no *has respost*._
Amic d'A:_ No *vaig poder respondre *perquè quan em *vas trucar *estava molt ocupat._

En la primera oració, he emprat/ vaig emprar confused el perfet per raó de la presència de _avui_. Tanmateix, intuitivament jo feria servir el passat perifràstic e tots quatre casos, perquè no veig ninguna relació amb el moment present, i totes quatre accions estan igualment allunyades del moment en què es parla, encara que totes tres accions hagin tingut lloc aquell mateix dia. En el cas de accions recents, és més fàcil comprendre aquest ús ((mentre cuino em tallo un dit i exclamo) _Merda! M'he tallat un dit!_) En aquest cas és clara la relació que hi ha enre aquesta acció del passat molt recent i el moment en què crido. Aquest problema el trobo especialment complicat quan es parla d'accions que han passat avui, pero no es fa ninguna al·lusió directa a _avui, aquest matí, _etc. 

Si de cas algú coneix alguna bona pàgina web on es tracti aquest tema (passat perifrástic vs perfet), us agrairia que me l'enviessin. Gràcies per la vostra paciència i per l'ajuda, el català m'interessa molt i no tinc gaires altres possibilitats de resoldre els meus dubtes.

Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus errors, sisplau )


----------



## Elessar

En el primer cas, si no saps quan ha escrit la frase aquesta persona, pots utilitzar el perfet (_has utilitzat_) perquè encara que això haja estat escrit fa temps, el fet que tu l'hages llegit ara li dóna immediatesa.

En el segon exemple, encara que siga tard a la nit, si tu *has trucat* aquest matí, o siga _avui_, l'altre no *ha pogut respondr*e perquè estava ocupat. O siga, un perifràstic a mi em sonaria molt malament. En canvi, si l'acció va ocórrer _ahir_, llavors vas trucar i ell no *va poder [/ pogué] respondre*.

Espere que t'ajude


----------



## gvergara

Elessar said:


> En el primer cas, si no saps quan ha escrit la frase aquesta persona, pots utilitzar el perfet (_has utilitzat_) perquè encara que això haja estat escrit fa temps, el fet que tu l'hages llegit ara li dóna immediatesa.
> 
> En el segon exemple, encara que siga tard a la nit, si tu *has trucat* aquest matí, o siga _avui_, l'altre no *ha pogut respondr*e perquè estava ocupat. O siga, un perifràstic a mi em sonaria molt malament. En canvi, si l'acció va ocórrer _ahir_, llavors vas trucar i ell no *va poder [/ pogué] respondre*.
> 
> Espere que t'ajude


Sí que m'ha ajudat, moltes gràcies  Crec que estic començant a comprendre això. D'altres opinions?


----------



## Lurrezko

gvergara said:


> Sí que m'ha ajudat, moltes gràcies  Crec que estic començant a comprendre això. D'altres opinions?



Sense saber de totes totes quina és la norma específica del català, em fa l'efecte que hi influeix la preferència, en aquests casos, pel perfet en el castellà peninsular, contràriament al castellà americà, que prefereix el passat simple (el nostre perifràstic).


----------



## friasc

Doncs si bé he entès, podem resumir a grans trets que, en comparació amb el castellà llatinoamericà :

el passat simple (a llatinoamèrica) = el passat perifràstic (a catalunya)
el passat perfet (a llatinoamèrica) = el passat perfet (a catalunya)

En el català de catalunya, en canvi, el passat simple és un temps verbal d'ús exclusivamente literari, ¿oi?


----------



## Lurrezko

friasc said:


> En el català de catalunya, en canvi, el passat simple és un temps verbal d'ús exclusivamente literari, ¿oi?



Potser hi ha diferències dialectals a Catalunya, no ho sé pas, però a la meva zona el passat simple no existeix a la llengua col·loquial.

Salut


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

friasc said:


> Doncs si bé he entès, podem resumir a grans trets que, en comparació amb el castellà llatinoamericà :
> 
> el passat simple (a llatinoamèrica) = el passat perifràstic (a catalunya)
> el passat perfet (a llatinoamèrica) = el passat perfet (a catalunya)
> 
> En el català de catalunya, en canvi, el passat simple és un temps verbal d'ús exclusivamente literari, ¿oi?



A Catalunya, sí, segons em consta, però el català no es parla només a Catalunya. El passat simple es fa servir a Eivissa (i potser també a alguna altra de les Illes) i en parts del País Valencià.
Et recomano que llegeixis el llibre magistral "El parlars catalans" escrit pel filòleg mallorquí Joan Veny i Clar. Encara que sigui un xic datat (escrit el 1978, és clar que la situació ha cambiat), et donaria una imatge molt matisada sobre les varietats de la llengua catalana (inclòs el valencià i els parlars illencs).
Al final dóna exemples de textos en totes les varietats, el primer bloc és format per un fragment bíblic (per facilitar la comparació), el segon és format de un recull de textos individuals (contes o narracions curtes) presos de totes les varietats.


----------



## Elxenc

Angelo di fuoco said:


> A Catalunya, sí, segons em consta, però el català no es parla només a Catalunya. El passat simple es fa servir a Eivissa (i potser també a alguna altra de les Illes) i en parts del País Valencià.
> Et recomano que llegeixis el llibre magistral "El parlars catalans" escrit pel filòleg mallorquí Joan Veny i Clar. _*Encara que sigui un xic datat*_ (escrit el 1978, és clar que la situació ha cambiat), et donaria una imatge molt matisada sobre les varietats de la llengua catalana (inclòs el valencià i els parlars illencs).
> Al final dóna exemples de textos en totes les varietats, el primer bloc és format per un fragment bíblic (per facilitar la comparació), el segon és format de un recull de textos individuals (contes o narracions curtes) presos de totes les varietats.




Bon dia, _bon'_ hora:

Efectivament, tens molta raó Angelo di fuoco a bastants zones del País Valencià encara es ben viu el passat simple. Jo estic fent intents, sense forçar massa, el seu us; però... n'és en franc retrocés. Al menys a la zona que hi visc ala vila en tenen poc ús, però, sobre tot la zona que anomenen  "_el camp o la part defora_", veig com la gent inicia el discurs en simple (zona natural en ells) per a passar-se ràpidament a l'altra forma, si l'interlocutor utilitza el perifràstic. Crec jo que ha calat la idea que el simple és una forma incorrecta més que una forma "antiga"i no una varietat com ocurreix en el castellà uqe ofereix el duet "hubiera o hubiese". Per les nostres contrades (totes) no ens ensenyen el passat simple com a una varietat més, tan digna com la perifràstica. 
En el discurs oral a mi em resulta quasi indiferent usar qualsevol d'ells, però en l'escrit i lectura el perifràstic en resulta una mica tediós i lent. És evident que n'és una percepció molt personal, potser reforçada perquè no tinc cap problema en dir: cantí, aní, fiu (aquest, l'empre poc), pugí, anares, vingueres, ets.




			
				Angelo di fuoco said:
			
		

> _*Encara que sigui un xic datat*_


 No conec aquesta accepció per a *datat, *supose pel que dius desprès, que vols dir antiga, vella, potser, fins i tot desfasada. He mirat a l'Alcover, per a mi, com a valencià, _la bíblia_, i no hi he trobat cap accepció que li anara. El Diec el mire poques voltes, em resulta molt "principatí"

Que tingueu un bon dia.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Perdona, pero el meu català no és el d'un parlant natiu i tinc moltes interferències d'altres llengües que he estudiat (o estudiades?).

No sé si la meva percepció es correcta, però a mi em sembla haver llegit aquí al fòrum que el perfet simple al País Valencià era percebut com una part d'identitat lingüística que distingia els valencians dels catalans.


----------



## Elxenc

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Perdona, pero el meu català no és el d'un parlant natiu (o *nadiu*, aquesta forma sembla que n'és la preferida a hores d'ara) i tinc moltes interferències d'altres llengües que he estudiat (o estudiades?). (Dóna igual dir-ho d'una manera que d'una altra: altres llengües estudiades que altres llengües que he estudiat. Potser jo preferiria: altres llengües estudiades, per evitar la cacofonia de la e a:... qu*e* h*e* *e*studiat)
> 
> No sé si la meva percepció es correcta, però a mi em sembla haver llegit aquí al fòrum que el perfet simple al País Valencià era percebut com una part d'identitat lingüística que distingia els valencians dels catalans.



Res a perdonar. Açò faltaria. Doncs, per a no ser nadiu... ja en voldríem més d'ú tenir el teu nivell de català. De interferències millor no parlar-ne, perquè a nosaltres el castellà ens en produeix moltes, algunes tan _subtils_ que, a voltes, ni ens adonem, i ens barallem per si_ açò o allò altre _es bon català o no. Així que tu tranquil.

Tens part de raó, als manuals si que es diu, abusant-ne _àdhuc_, que el simple n'és una característica del valencià en front als altres dialectes. El perfet simple es més usat pels valencians, de València-ciutat i els seus voltants, i retorna a sentir-se al migjorn del País Valencià en totes les persones del temps verbal, però també es cert que al Principat jo l'he sentit utilitzar llevat de la primera persona, no amb la freqüència que al País Valencià, però l'he sentit; sentir a Catalunya_ vingueres, vinguéreu,escoltares, anares, anàrem, etc_. és fins i tot habitual, a unes zones més que a d'altres.

Fins_ un'_ altra


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Això de la cacofonia en el meu cas no es dóna, perquè totes les ensenyants que he tingut si no eren de Barcelona (com la primera), hi havien fet els estudis de filologia catalana (com la segona, badalonina) i, a més a més, viscut molt de temps (com la tercera, mig hongaresa mig alemanya, que vaig conèixer quan ja havia cursat tots els cursos de català que ofereix la meva unversitat). Doncs jo, lògicament, parlo i escric una varietat que s'aproxima al català de matriu barcelonina.


----------



## germanbz

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Perdona, pero el meu català no és el d'un parlant natiu i tinc moltes interferències d'altres llengües que he estudiat (o estudiades?).
> 
> No sé si la meva percepció es correcta, però a mi em sembla haver llegit aquí al fòrum que el perfet simple al País Valencià era percebut com una part d'identitat lingüística que distingia els valencians dels catalans.



Temes d'identitat a banda, el passat simple es una forma totalment viva al parlar de l'horta de València, dins d'eixe dialecte tan ric a voltes com generalment menyspreat conegut com _apitxat_. Malauradament eixa riquesa lingüística d'un ús que arrela directament amb els parlars del segle XV i que no se amb quin criteri massa asovint es tracta de "arcaïsme" duu una tendència a ser substituït pel perifràstic d'ús general a escola. Tal vota aplegarà el dia que algú s'en adone la riquesa lingüística que està fent morir en favor de la excesiva obsesió per la homogeneització.


----------



## Teros

germanbz said:


> Tal vota aplegarà el dia que algú s'en adone la riquesa lingüística que està fent morir en favor de la excesiva obsesió per la homogeneització.



Estic d'acord. L'apitxat és un tresor lingüistic amenaçat on es conserven amb vitalitat molts trets del català clàssic que s'han perdut a la resta de dialectes.


----------

